# Ph Values And Harshness Of Eliquid



## Moetch (21/8/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...cussion/3204-ph-values-harshness-eliquid.html

Thought I'd post a copy of a link with some interesting reading about the PH in e-liquids, for those who DIY it could
clarify some questions....it did for me atleast

Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Heckers (21/8/14)

Interesting, some juices really do hit my throat hard even at the same nic level as others.
Maybe its down to the PG/VG levels but maybe it the PH level.
I had some 9mg Liqua today and man it was damn harsh on my throat, switch to 12mg Vapour Mountain custard and smoothness.


----------



## Moetch (21/8/14)

Eish...I really don't know where the harshness comes from, one of my diy's was also harsh and I cant say why,
guess I will get the answers with time...I will have to do things like testing ph and see if I can identify a reason...

I know PG can add a bit harshness, my diy's are all 60/40 Vg/Pg though, so dont know where the harshness came from?


----------



## hands (21/8/14)

funny thing is that i smoked for more than 20 years and only when i stopped i actually started to learn how it worked,what was in it and how it effected my body. i am also fascinated with the vaping technology and how its freely shared. the sharing of info has had a big affect on the growth of the industry. thanks for the link, some interesting info there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moetch (21/8/14)

No problem, I will have to read it over twice again to absorb some more info 
I also enjoy the freedom of info and the eagerness of everyone that wants to help and give input....awesome...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/8/14)

Excellent read!

Just so happens I'm picking up some lab glassware tomorrow, may as well get some testing papers.

While alkalinity does play a factor, I think some ingredients definitely do play a factor regarding throat and lung hit, especially with warmer vapes:

So far for me:
Nicotine (Don't care I they say lower PH level decreases hit, you lung hit +18mg on drip and you'll see )
Cinnamon
Peanut

What you guys finding?


----------



## Moetch (21/8/14)

I have just started DIY, so give me a week or two then I can almost comment


----------



## Moetch (21/8/14)

I can definitely say PG and higher nic content hits harder, in another thread I read that VG is alkaline so maybe thats why some of my mixes leaning towards VG is a bit harsh sometimes? But its still to early for me to say


----------



## Moetch (21/8/14)

Will be interesting to see what your findings are with hem papers, please do tell .... Are you going to create a base line with 
raw PG/VG/flavouring?


----------

